

The Sad Lie of Mediocrity - twampss
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/11/the-sad-lie-of.html

======
lbrandy
This would only be true in scalable professions like software.

It's interesting he uses a chef as an example because I think its an example
that proves his point incorrect. You will still be an extremely profitable
restaurant if you have a chef 96% as good as the best chef in the area. That's
because chefs and restaurants aren't scalable. The best chef can't service
everyone unlike, say, the best software provider.

